# hepa filter



## moaky (Jan 16, 2010)

i got a organic air hepa filter for my intake fan.  can the fan be hooked up to the outside of the room and the filter on the inside.  i would picture it on the out side then a fan or flange to the fan. but thats a problem since i wanted to mount it to the floor to creat a better flow and colder air coming in since it will be under the house. it will make it a lot harder to take off and clean. the directions say you can put on in or out of fan but i imagine they are talking about the intake and outake fans.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 17, 2010)

First,  how do you make a HEPA filter organic?  

Second, what will the intake temperature be from under the floor?  If it is too cold, it will be hard on your plants.

I'm having a hard time visualizing the fan to filter arrangements that you are describing.  Try just cutting? the hole through the floor and mount the filter directly against the floor then put the fan on top of the filter, maybe

Also, why do you think you need to use a HEPA filter on the inlet air?  What do you have under your house that you are that worried about getting into the grow room?

What are you going to do about odor and exhaust air?

Hopefully this will help until you get better answers from people who really understand HVAC principles.

Good growing and great smoking.


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2010)

HEPA or High Efficient Particulate Filters are only used for intake in class 100 clean rooms. It is an absolute waste of time and money to use it in your garden.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2010)

Also, if you are pulling air from outside your room to cool your light and exhausting outside the room, you do not need a filter.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 17, 2010)

Isn't true that if you bring in cold air into a hot room , wouldn't cause dampness in the room or cool tube.?


----------



## moaky (Jan 17, 2010)

i was asking people on how to use a hepa filter and organic is a brand not what your ideas are about using one.  this site has changed.  
so no one here filters their incoming air?  there are bugs everywhere outside my house in gardens. i just don't want to suck them into my room.  thanks for tring to help though.


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> i was asking people on how to use a hepa filter and organic is a brand not what your ideas are about using one.  this site has changed.
> so no one here filters their incoming air?  there are bugs everywhere outside my house in gardens. i just don't want to suck them into my room.  thanks for tring to help though.



You dont need a hepa filter to do this. A less restritive filter will do just fine. Just a furnace filter will work.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> HEPA or High Efficient Particulate Filters are only used for intake in class 100 clean rooms. It is an absolute waste of time and money to use it in your garden.


:yeahthat: 

Lots of $$$$ and you will be buying plenty, they get clogged in a heartbeat. 

Your plants aren't burn victims, just weeds. 

Yes, a furnace filter will work just fine at ~1/10th the cost.  Bugs aren't that small to rate a HEPA.

DD


----------



## moaky (Jan 17, 2010)

i dont get this.  are you attacking or are you guys just trying to get more posts or something.  im asking if anyone who uses a hepa filter can give me an answer.  if not don't respond, please.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

As you can see from the posts nobody uses a hepa filter for intake


----------



## 420benny (Jan 17, 2010)

Grouchy posters get fewer good answers.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2010)

30 something posts in 2.5 years... Surprising


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> i dont get this.  are you attacking or are you guys just trying to get more posts or something.  im asking if anyone who uses a hepa filter can give me an answer.  if not don't respond, please.



No one is attacking you.  We are trying to tell you that no one uses a hepa filter on the inlet.  There is a reason for this.  If you do not care to listen, then fine.  But do not attack us for trying to give you information that we feel is valuable.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 18, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> i dont get this. are you attacking or are you guys just trying to get more posts or something. im asking if anyone who uses a hepa filter can give me an answer. if not don't respond, please.


 
*Hello-mello..*
*i dont use a "hepa filter" on my air in take.. hehehe lol..*
*but i did make a DIY filter for my air in.. reason being to Prevent bugs,reduce noise..... and all it consists of is some sq chicken wire a furnace filter and batting.. no bugs reduced noise.. *
*cost me 15$ to build.. *
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2010)

Ha, I built the same thing from the depot. Roll of chicken wire and packet of filters. Enough for a year. Change once a month.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 18, 2010)

LEFTHAND & nouvellechef,

Do either of you have any pictures or DIY information on those filters?  

I have a rectangular intake and want to filter it, preferably fine enough to prevent any outside pollen from entering the grow area, without significantly increasing the resistance to the air flow.

moaky,

Thanks for the explanation of the "organic" HEPA filter.

As you can probably tell no one here uses HEPA filters for a number of reasons, but if you already have it and are going to use it, the best suggestion I can make is t mount the filter on the inside of the room over the intake hole and mount it where it is easy to change.  The filter doesn't know if it is outside (below) the floor or inside (above) the floor.  All you have to do is to make sure that there are no leaks between the filter housing and the floor.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is the thread on carbon filter *Don* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzydiodude,

I wasn't thinking about the carbon filters because I associate them with exhaust systems.  Used on the intake side, will they stop air borne pollen?

Thanks for the referral.

I just review the thread and it looks like they are only for round intakes or exhausts.  Well, I guess it is back to the drawing board and try to figure out how to make a large surface area low resistance filter assembly to place over the rectangular intake grill that I have.  If they will stop pollen, I'll probably use the pleated furnace filters.  Another possibility is the treated foam type filters used a lot on high performance motorcycles, but I think the furnace filters have the most potential.


Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 20, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> ozzydiodude,
> 
> I wasn't thinking about the carbon filters because I associate them with exhaust systems. Used on the intake side, will they stop air borne pollen?
> 
> ...


 
*Good day sir..*
*all i did was take chicken wire and rolled it so a 6"-4" reducer would fit on it..and then an end cap ...*
*then i covered the chicken wire in panty hose..and then cotton batting..*
*inside the wire cut 2 peices of furnace filter. over lap leaving enough at the ends to overlap and secure.. (over-under)...*
*heres a finished pic of a smaller one i built.. wrks great.. easy to build..*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48370&page=3
*LH*


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 22, 2010)

Just get a big hepa filter cut it down into smaller pieces so one filter can be several.  I don't understand why people are saying not to filter incoming air.  If you are worried about infestation then definately do it better safe than sorry.  Also i would suggest having clean clothes when you go in so you don't bring in any pest on your clothes and if your wearing boots i would have a light bleach solution to step in before you go into your room.  It isn't something that has to be done but a good clean pest free enviroment will sometimes save you alot of ** in the end.  Sometimes you won't get the answers you want but everyone has their own opinions and some of them believe them very strongly but there's alot of knowledge here so just try to take it slow and consider everything people say.  Good luck and peace out


----------



## moaky (Jan 22, 2010)

i figured it out.  a fan always works better when drawing the air threw a filter not pushing it.  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148761&stc=1&d=1264223745
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148762&stc=1&d=1264223745
thank you guys for your input, it is appreciated. my filter might be overkill. but thats how i do it. i can reuse this filter. just wash it out.  seemed pretty sustainable and eco friendly.  not that using fossil fuels to create light indoors for growing is.  not until the solar panels get hooked up.  but anyways thanks for the input.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> i figured it out. a fan always works better when drawing the air threw a filter not pushing it.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148761&stc=1&d=1264223745
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148762&stc=1&d=1264223745
> thank you guys for your input, it is appreciated. my filter might be overkill. but thats how i do it. i can reuse this filter. just wash it out. seemed pretty sustainable and eco friendly. not that using fossil fuels to create light indoors for growing is. not until the solar panels get hooked up. but anyways thanks for the input.


 
*now all you need is a carbon filter moaky and yer set.. FYI lol if you end up building your own carbon filter.. leftover shet from the project would have done the same thing. hehe .. lookin good..*
*LH*


----------



## moaky (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont need a carbon filter though most people just use it for the smell, right.  doesnt bother me who smells it.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> i dont need a carbon filter though most people just use it for the smell, right. doesnt bother me who smells it.


 
*Im gona gather your a Med grower or "legal".... if not.. smell escapes the house... last thing you want is to come home to a kicked in door...*
*LH*


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good. I'd use one like that too. Don't see how a simple filter could hurt other than cost so to me it would be worth it.


----------

